# Vorschlag an den Admin



## pvbrowser (16 September 2009)

Nenne diesen Bereich doch bitte in "WinCC/WinCCFlexible" um und füge einen neuen Bereich "HMI/SCADA (nicht Siemens)" ein


----------



## magmaa (16 September 2009)

Ja würde ich auch gut finden.

Vielleicht kann man auch noch über weiter Unterteilungen in anderen Themenbereichen nachdenken.


----------



## Perfektionist (16 September 2009)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> Nenne diesen Bereich doch bitte in "WinCC/WinCCFlexible" um und füge einen neuen Bereich "HMI/SCADA (nicht Siemens)" ein


was soll den das jetzt 
liest sich wie: "ich will nicht hier beim Siemens mit dazumüssen *quengel*"
Ne ausführliche Erläuterung zum Warum ... etc. wäre recht schön, vor allem für die, denen der Grund dieser Forderung nicht evident ist.



magmaa schrieb:


> Ja würde ich auch gut finden.
> 
> Vielleicht kann man auch noch über weiter Unterteilungen in anderen Themenbereichen nachdenken.


Dann denke mal - und bitte laut ...


PS: ahhhh, jetzt: "Unterteilung" war der richtige Suchbegriff ...
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16087&highlight=unterteilung


----------



## pvbrowser (16 September 2009)

> Ne ausführliche Erläuterung zum Warum ... etc. wäre recht schön, 
> vor allem für die, denen der Grund dieser Forderung nicht evident ist.
Weil es in diesem Bereich fast ausschließlich um WinCC geht.
Oder ist das der WinCC support channel ?
Gibt es nicht noch andere Visualisierungssysteme ?
z.B. Unseres


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 September 2009)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht noch andere Visualisierungssysteme ?
> z.B. Unseres



Sei doch froh! Anscheinend treten bei eurem System wohl keine Fehler auf.


----------



## Mobi (16 September 2009)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht noch andere Visualisierungssysteme ?



Ja. Unsere. (Phoenix Contact)


----------



## Question_mark (18 September 2009)

*Hmi*

Hallo,



			
				pvBrowser schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es in diesem Bereich fast ausschließlich um WinCC geht.



Dann hat das wohl irgendwie mit den Marktanteilen im HMI Bereich zu tun und den Präferenzen der Anwender.



			
				pvBrowser schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ist das der WinCC support channel ?



Nein, dafür gibt es ein eigenes Forum, agiert genau wie dieses Forum völlig  unabhängig vom großen S...



			
				pvBrowser schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es nicht noch andere Visualisierungssysteme ?



Da scheint es ein paar Exoten zu geben, aber ob diese ein eigenes Unterforum rechtfertigen, ich bezweifel das ganz einfach mal ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Mobi (18 September 2009)

Es liegt wahrscheinlich an der Popularität des Herstellers, dass viele WinCC nehmen. Leider


----------



## marlob (18 September 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Es liegt wahrscheinlich an der Popularität des Herstellers, dass viele WinCC nehmen. Leider


Soviel gibt es an WinCC doch nicht auszusetzen. Ist auch nicht besser oder schlechter als die meisten anderen


----------



## Question_mark (18 September 2009)

*HMI Unterforen*

Hallo,



			
				Mobi schrieb:
			
		

> dass viele WinCC nehmen. Leider



Wieso leider ???

Ich brauche für die tägliche Anwendung und für den reibungslosen Ablauf einer HMI eine Visu, mit der die Bediener und Instandhalter auf Windows Basis vertraut sind und intuitiv bedienen können. Und auch Ersatzteile innerhalb eines Tages in die entferntesten Gegenden der Welt kurzfristig liefern kann. 

Und als wirklich einzige Alternative zu WinCC sehe ich noch InTouch, aber der Rest fällt raus. Sinnvoll scheint noch noch eine Unterteilung in WinCC und WinCCFlex, aber da kennen die meisten Fragesteller im Forum nicht so richtig den Unterschied ..  

Wäre aber nett, wenn sich der Admin oder einer der Mods sich mal zum Thema äussern würden.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## marlob (18 September 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und als wirklich einzige Alternative zu WinCC sehe ich noch InTouch, aber der Rest fällt raus.
> ...


Also Intouch mag ich gar nicht. Dann doch lieber Citect  
Aber da wollen wir mal lieber keine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen ;-)



Question_mark schrieb:


> ...
> Sinnvoll scheint noch noch eine Unterteilung in WinCC und WinCCFlex, aber da kennen die meisten Fragesteller im Forum nicht so richtig den Unterschied ..
> ...


Leider :-( Aber der Name ist ja auch sehr unglücklich gewählt von Siemens


----------



## Question_mark (18 September 2009)

*WinCC Geschichte*

Hallo,



			
				marlob schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel gibt es an WinCC doch nicht auszusetzen. Ist auch nicht besser oder schlechter als die meisten anderen



WinCC an sich ist nicht schlecht, aber es könnte besser sein und hat wirkliche Schwächen, die ich mit individueller Programmierung in einer Hochsprache umgehen kann.

Da ruht sich Siemens eher auf der Stellung des Marktführers aus, es geht wirklich besser. Und der Kern von WinCC basiert auf Relikten unter Win95, da muss das grosse S.. mal endlich aufräumen und die Leichen beerdigen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## marlob (18 September 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In der neuen 7er Version sind ja endlich mal ein paar Dinge dazu gekommen, die eigentlich schon lange Standard sein sollten (zentraler Text Im- und Export, zentrale Faceplates, moderneres Look&Feel usw. ) durch individuelle Programmierung konnte man sich auch so schon helfen. Aber es ist doch schöner, wenn das vom Tool direkt angeboten wird.
Ob sich auch der Kern geändert hat, kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## Mobi (19 September 2009)

Aus welchen Gründen fällt der Rest raus?


----------



## Proxy (19 September 2009)

Ehrlich? Nichts gegen Phoenix haben super Klemmen, aber naja, wenn meine Visu nicht geht bekomme ich dort einen super Support und ersatzteillieferungen. Es gibt auch nur sehr wenige gute Leitebenen
Wonderware(Ehr bei den Amis),Siemens, ABB(Wobei das ehr bei Stromversorgern). Sonst gibts meiner Meinung nichts mehr da ich über jahre hinweg für diese Produkte einen Support brauche bzw. der Kunde


----------



## Mobi (19 September 2009)

D.h. Phoenix gehört nicht zu den Rest?


----------



## Question_mark (22 September 2009)

*Phoenix überschätzt sich da wohl ..*

Hallo,



			
				Mobi schrieb:
			
		

> D.h. Phoenix gehört nicht zu den Rest?



Also wie schon von Proxy beantwortet, Phoenix hat gute Klemmen und Signalumformer, und darauf sollte man sich auch weiterhin konzentrieren. Der Rest ist nicht wirklich relevant für die Elektroindustrie, respektive der SPS- und Visu Welt.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Mobi (23 September 2009)

Also wie relevant es ist, sieht man ja bei unseren Kunden. Wir haben schließlich mit Reihenklemmen angefangen und damit sind wir halt mit an der Spitze. Automatisierung ist halt mit als letztes in unser Programm gerutscht. Aber wie sagt man so schön, alles fängt halt klein ein. Das wir nicht soviel haben wie z.B. Beckhoff ist klar, die spezialisieren sich ja nur auf SPSen.


----------



## Ralle (23 September 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Also wie relevant es ist, sieht man ja bei unseren Kunden. Wir haben schließlich mit Reihenklemmen angefangen und damit sind wir halt mit an der Spitze. Automatisierung ist halt mit als letztes in unser Programm gerutscht. Aber wie sagt man so schön, alles fängt halt klein ein. Das wir nicht soviel haben wie z.B. Beckhoff ist klar, die spezialisieren sich ja nur auf SPSen.



Die Frage ist, braucht die Welt wirklich auch noch die nächste SPS von Herstelle XY. Wir als Programmierer müssen uns dann wieder mit dem Mist rumärgern, nur weil irgend ein dusseliger BWL-er 3,50 € sparen konnte. Und in  10 Jahren weiß eh keiner mehr davon. Oder die Produkte sind so wild zusammengepopelt worden, daß alle paar Monate/Jahre das System komplett wechselt. Hoffentlich setzen sich hier wenigstens mal die marktwirtschaftlichen Mechanismen durch.


----------



## Mobi (23 September 2009)

Haben wir nicht von jeden Dingen mehrere Hersteller, das haben wir bei den Lebensmitteln, Haushaltsprodukte, Autos und halt in der Industrie, das ist doch ganz normal, jeder will Geld verdienen.


----------



## Ralle (23 September 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Haben wir nicht von jeden Dingen mehrere Hersteller, das haben wir bei den Lebensmitteln, Haushaltsprodukte, Autos und halt in der Industrie, das ist doch ganz normal, jeder will Geld verdienen.



Aber sicher. Das muß mir aber nicht unbedingt gefallen, oder?. Vielfalt ist ja wichtig, alleine schon wegen der Preise. Aber, daß sich nun bald jeder Hersteller von irgendwelchem Automatisierungszubehör berufen fühlt auch eine SPS zu zeugen, das wird mit dann doch etwas zuviel. Wir können ja schon froh sein, daß viele zu Codesys greifen und wenigstens das implementieren. So bleibt es dann bei dem Ärger mit der Hardware und der Hardwarekonfig, die halt überall anders ist.


----------

